# Springerfliege- Mega - Klug*******r Thread



## magnus12 (21. März 2008)

Moin!

Nachdem im Fangmeldungs-Thread dieselben Fragen zum Thema Beifänger alle 3 Seiten wieder auftauchen, hier eine Montage die funktioniert inklusive diskussionsmildernder Begründungen im Nachgang:

Mein Lieblingsmuster: 
Magnus (Gr.4) von Flyfishing Europe bzw. Achim Stahl Serious Flyfishing Kiel/Gablenzstraße
http://www.ffe-shop.de/catalog/product_info_cpath-144_244_products_id-1821.html

Montage:
http://www.salar.dk/tipsfastophnger.html
http://www.salar.dk/tipsrapala_knot.html
Schnur mind. 30er Flourcarbon
Abstand Hauptköder-Fliege ca. 50cm
Länge Springerarm 1 Handfläche

Alternative für steiniges Terrain (credit to AFS Beckmann)
Nagelknoten (gleitet nach unten)
http://www.animatedknots.com/nailknot/index.php?LogoImage=LogoGrog.jpg&Website=www.animatedknots.com

Abschluß nach oben:
Pitzbauer Ring oder kleiner Wirbel

Köderführung: Anspruchslos, egal, wie beim Blinkern

Warum Beifänger?
-fängt im Märzt 2-3 von 4 Fischen
-fängt auch bei monotoner Köderführung und im Flachwasser> gibt gerade dem Änfänger ein besseres Gefühl, der bei der Köderwahl-und Führung unerfahren ist >erlaubt größere Köder mit mehr Reichweite

Warum dicke Schnur?
Auch sorgfältigstes Knoten schützt nicht vor Windknoten und Verwicklungen, und dann braucht man Reserven. Beim Dorschangeln selbstverständlich.

Warum Rapala-Knoten?
Wegen der dicken Schnur, Fliege lässt sich vom Fisch besser einsaugen

Warum Pitzbauer Ring?
erlaubt es, die ganze Montage x-mal wiederzuverwenden, ohne dass sie kürzer wird (fester Punkt zum anknoten) > spart Geld, Zeit und vermeidet spontane "Schlamperei" im Eifer des Gefechts

Warum dieser Thread?
Den Fischen zuliebe. Habe selbst durch jahrelanges Herumexperimentieren ein halbes Dutzend Fische verloren bzw. mit Fliegen garniert und möchte nicht, dass jeder Anfänger das nachmacht

Außerdem hoffe ich natürlich auf neue Ideen und Ergänzungen von Euch!

Viel Spaß am Wasser, Allen die heute Rauskommen:q!

Gruß Magnus


----------



## Freelander (21. März 2008)

*AW: Springerfliege- Mega - Klug*******r Thread*

Danke sowas habe ich gerade gesucht.#h
Habe mir gerade ein paar Springervorfächer geknotet,zwar ein bisschen anders,aber diese Montagen hier werde ich auf jeden Fall auch mal knoten.:m
Der Rapala Knoten ist auch gerade in der aktuellen Blinker-Zeitschrift ein bisschen besser abgebildet.#h


----------



## dat_geit (21. März 2008)

*AW: Springerfliege- Mega - Klug*******r Thread*

Schönes Ding, hilft bestimmt vielen weiter.

Der Rapala Knoten erzeugt auch ein fängiges Laufverhalten durch das wesentlich verbesserte Spiel.


----------



## Since1887 (21. März 2008)

*AW: Springerfliege- Mega - Klug*******r Thread*

Mich würde mal interessieren, welche Größe ihr als Magnus nehmt. 4er oder 6er?


----------



## Pikepauly (4. April 2008)

*AW: Springerfliege- Mega - Klug*******r Thread*

Die Montage ist top vorgeführt. 
Danke!

Der Rapala Knoten ist wirklich unverzichtbar, daß sollte man sich angewöhnen und nicht aus Bequemlichkeit was anderes tüddeln.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Tobsn (4. April 2008)

*AW: Springerfliege- Mega - Klug*******r Thread*



magnus12 schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Nachdem im Fangmeldungs-Thread dieselben Fragen zum Thema Beifänger alle 3 Seiten wieder auftauchen, hier eine Montage die funktioniert inklusive diskussionsmildernder Begründungen im Nachgang:
> 
> ...


 
Wenn Du schon Klug*******n schreibst, kann man ja auch mal damit anfangen... 

Die erste Montage ist IMHO 'ne ganz schlechte Wahl. Der Konten der Springerfliege ist fixiert und der nachfolgende Blinker kann sich im Drill immer irgendwo an Steinen, Blasentang etc. verhaken. Ergebnis, Fisch weg, oder Montage weg, oder beides. Ein gleitender Knoten auf einem Monovorfach ist deutlich besser. Alternativ geht natürlich auch diese Montage: http://www.salar.dk/tipsglidendeophn.html
Wie man einen Windknoten beim Spinfischen produzieren kann ist mir irgendwie schleierhaft.
Die Begründung warum man den Raplaknoten verwenden sollte verstehe ich auch nicht. Meines Erachtens liegt hier der Vorteil "nur" in dem deutlich besseren Spiel beschwerten Fliegen...

Das alles nur mal so als Anmerkungen...

T


----------



## Reverend Mefo (4. April 2008)

*AW: Springerfliege- Mega - Klug*******r Thread*

Vielen Dank für den schönen Thread, Magnus!


----------



## Pikepauly (4. April 2008)

*AW: Springerfliege- Mega - Klug*******r Thread*

@Tobsn
Genau an die bessere Aktion der Fliege habe ich auch gedacht.
Deswegen der Rapala Knoten.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Christian 78 (4. April 2008)

*AW: Springerfliege- Mega - Klug*******r Thread*

Was soll da noch groß arbeiten, wenn 50 cm hinter der Fliege nen 25 Gramm Snaps baumelt ?


----------



## Ullov Löns (4. April 2008)

*AW: Springerfliege- Mega - Klug*******r Thread*




Tobsn schrieb:


> Die Begründung warum man den Raplaknoten verwenden sollte verstehe ich auch nicht. Meines Erachtens liegt hier der Vorteil "nur" in dem deutlich besseren Spiel beschwerten Fliegen...
> 
> Das alles nur mal so als Anmerkungen...
> 
> T


 
#6 Das verstehen wohl nur echte Spezialisten.



Christian 78 schrieb:


> Was soll da noch groß arbeiten, wenn 50 cm hinter der Fliege nen 25 Gramm Snaps baumelt ?


 
Oder ein 28g Spöket.#6 Wenn die Fliege lustig am 30er FC-Vorfach baumelt...:m



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Die Montage ist top vorgeführt.
> Danke!
> 
> Der Rapala Knoten ist wirklich unverzichtbar, daß sollte man sich angewöhnen und nicht aus Bequemlichkeit was anderes tüddeln.
> ...


 
Wirklich UNVERZICHTBAR.|kopfkrat Wenn man ganz sicher sein will könnte man noch ein Stückchen Polyleader dazwischen tüdeln. Das glitzert dann auch prima...


Klassethread...

Uli


----------



## Christian 78 (5. April 2008)

*AW: Springerfliege- Mega - Klug*******r Thread*

Der feststehende Knoten nervt auch beim Keschern von Doubletten.


----------



## magnus12 (5. April 2008)

*AW: Springerfliege- Mega - Klug*******r Thread*

Moin!

 habe mich heute mal auf die insgesamt 7Knoten und Kleinteile der Gleitmontage eingelassen
http://www.salar.dk/tipsglidendeophn.html

muss sagen, das tüddelt wesentlich weniger als gedacht, absolut praktikabel #6

Ausserdem nett, dass man die Fliege wechseln kann, ohne die ganze Montage neu knüpfen zu müssen. 

Auf dem Heimweg im Angelshop habe ich dann noch einen neuen Knoten gelernt: 
http://www.anglerverein-hallstadt.de/pdf/04knoten.pdf
Soll nach Expertenmeinung gut funktionieren, und ist nach meinem Empfinden leichter zu binden als der Nagelknoten. Wichtig ist dabei, das richtige Ende für die Mundschnur zu verwenden. (Welches beim Plättchenhaken der Vorfachschnur entspricht)


----------



## Reverend Mefo (5. April 2008)

*AW: Springerfliege- Mega - Klug*******r Thread*



Christian 78 schrieb:


> Der feststehende Knoten nervt auch beim Keschern von Doubletten.




jaja, diese ewigen Doubletten (Lach) 


Guter Grinser, Freund !


----------



## Christian 78 (6. April 2008)

*AW: Springerfliege- Mega - Klug*******r Thread*

@ Reverend Mefo 

Erst ausprobieren und dann grinsen ! |rolleyes


----------



## The_Duke (6. April 2008)

*AW: Springerfliege- Mega - Klug*******r Thread*

Also das nenn ich Punktlandung! #6#6
Der Thread kam für mich genau zur richtigen Zeit.
In nicht mehr ganz drei Wochen treibe ich mich auf Fehmarn rum
und ich hab mir schon echt nen Kopf gemacht, wie ich die Springerfliege
am Geschicktesten festmache.

Ganz herzlichen Dank! :l:l


----------



## steven23883 (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Springerfliege- Mega - Klug*******r Thread*

wer suchet der findet genau das habe ich gesucht


----------



## Golfstrom (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Springerfliege- Mega - Klug*******r Thread*

Ok jetzt kann ich eine Fliege anknüpfen. Und welche Fliege nehme ich am Besten als Springer?


----------



## crazyFish (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Springerfliege- Mega - Klug*******r Thread*



steven23883 schrieb:


> wer suchet der findet genau das habe ich gesucht



Und wer nicht sucht, der Stolpert drüber 

An den Ersteller, danke für die Infos. Ich werde mich mal schlau machen ob das ganze an meinem Gewässer zulässig ist und des dann vllt. in der Seeforellenzeit mal ausprobieren#6


----------

